# To keep or not to keep



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I need a little help and everyone 2cents on these two. I keep going back and forth on them. So don't hold nothing back please 
The traditional doeling is a 88% doeling. She will be 4 month old on the 2nd. We sold mama and is the only girl we got out of her which I admit is playing a big part in wanting to keep her but I still have a lot of nice doeling to choose to keep in her place.
Paint is a 97% and turned 3 months old today. She is super sweet and that's playing a big part on wanting to keep her lol.
So I need help looking past last of the line and sweetness here























































As you can see the paint is way more calm and let's me take more pictures lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are pretty girls!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I like them both from what I Can see of the traditional she looks pretty good, and I would for sure keep the paint.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the body on the traditional! Deep, long, looks to have a nice top line, good brisket. The cons for me (and I"m no show person!) is small head and possibly narrow chest but can't quite tell.

The paint has a shorter body and has fairly dainty legs but has a lovely roman nose, a decent butt, and good chest width. I'm just not as crazy about her body as the traditional but obviously being easy to handle is a huge plus.

Both have great teat structures?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Keep them,,How could you not? talking about me here...lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I say keep the paint for sure...she looks solid!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> I love the body on the traditional! Deep, long, looks to have a nice top line, good brisket. The cons for me (and I"m no show person!) is small head and possibly narrow chest but can't quite tell.
> 
> The paint has a shorter body and has fairly dainty legs but has a lovely roman nose, a decent butt, and good chest width. I'm just not as crazy about her body as the traditional but obviously being easy to handle is a huge plus.
> 
> Both have great teat structures?


Yes teats are good. Paint has 2/2 and traditional has 1/1. No on the body because she's not as long??? 
I noticed the head on the traditional looked a little small but though maybe her body made it seem like that. You can't really tell in the picture but she's so fat she has a extra chin and wrinkles on her neck and chest. I'm guessing because she's fat??? Lol
I think the paint knows I'm second guessing her because she was all over me tonight. Maybe I should just keep them both. It is sooooo impossible to pick a number to keep and not to over it 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I notice there are a lot more pictures of the paint than the traditional. Could you maybe be leaning more towards the paint? Based on the pictures, the traditional has a better heart girth, but she appears to have a steeper rump line. The paint lacks heart girth, but is not as steep in the rump. I think I would have to go with the traditional if they were mine. Of course, I am far from being an expert in conformation!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> I notice there are a lot more pictures of the paint than the traditional. Could you maybe be leaning more towards the paint? Based on the pictures, the traditional has a better heart girth, but she appears to have a steeper rump line. The paint lacks heart girth, but is not as steep in the rump. I think I would have to go with the traditional if they were mine. Of course, I am far from being an expert in conformation!


Lol the paint is way more sweet. The traditional is ticked off at me I dared to put her in a smaller pen so i could give her extras because I had to sell mom before she was old enough to wean (8 weeks old) 
I'm not a pro either lol I'm just going insane trying to be strong with keeping my numbers down lol. I have a sick addiction 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My favorite is the traditional, she's well conformed and a beautiful doe. But the paint is also a looker, and her sweet attitude is a big bonus! It's too bad you can't keep both...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the traditional doeling as well  My vote goes for her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I can keep them both but I have others that are younger that I'm considering keeping too but they are younger. These 2 just need to leave if I'm not going to keep them. But here's the other ones too







#44 she will be 3 months the 15th 88%







Pine nut turned 2 months old the 28 also 88%

























#50 100% I really like her but her mom is a fence crawler and I'm worried she will be to. Her brother got ate by a coyote a few weeks ago because they don't stay in the pen. So kinda leaning to sell













#32 turned 3 months old the 29. I know she's a little small but is 1/4 Nubian so if she takes after mom will produce a good amount of milk. But she's not all that sweet.













And then my 1/4 Kiko. She is soooo cute and sweet. Will be 3 month old the 12. I really like her and really nothing to do with her body. She seriously hit the ground running. Didn't even have all the goo off her face before she was up looking for mama. And look at that face 
So as you can see the 2 is just the start of a long decision deciding 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If I were to keep two, I would keep the either the two on the first page, or the traditional and the second solid red doe on page #2.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I REALLY like that second red one lol. 
I'm gonna sell 2 of my Nubians and keep all them but the second red one. That will put me over my numbers a little but hey what's a few extra  I just hope this fall I can be strong and not keep any of those kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

